
Universities finally realize Java is a bad introductory programming language - aaronchall
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/04/24/universities-finally-realize-java-bad-introductory-programming-language/#.tnw_G9vnw2qi
======
NTDF9
I have always held the view that for intro to programming classes, C was the
best language. It really gave insight into what does it mean to "run".

For algos and datastructs, I hear python is in vogue these days.

------
ionised
So they replace it with JavaScript?

How is that going to help?

